# Teich Pferdetauglich bauen



## Tirana (6. Sep. 2010)

hallo 

Ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet, weil ich eine frage habe.

ich bin reiterin und habe des öfteren gesehen,dass einige höfe teiche / seen bestitzen, indem sie mit den pferden baden gehen können.

mir stellt sich die frage, ob ich so einenteich künstlich anlegen kann.

sind die handelsüblichen planen da geeignet?
habe hier ein wenig überflogen und weiß nun, dass ich da noch ne schicht kies draufpacken muss.

nun, aber hält das?
und die kosten interessieren mich natürlich auch.
der "teich" sollte 15 x 15 meter umfassen. als beispiel natürlich.
würde mich freuen, wenn jemand meine fragen beantworten kann.
was brauche ich alles im forfeld?
wie ich die maße ausrechne ist gar nicht wichtig.
möchte nur wissen, was ich dafür brauche (außer ahnung, die ich noch nicht hab^^)
und, wie lange halten solche teiche dann eigentlich?

auch wenn ich hier neu bin, ich kenne die suchfunktion, habe aber leider nichts gefunden.
wenns sowas hier schon gibt, freue ich mich über einen link ^^
und nicht meckern, auch, wenn ich dies nicht bauen will oder kann, interessiert es mich dennoch.
habe schon des öfteren erlebt, wie mies man als "neuling" mit einer frage behandelt wird.
ich hoffe mal, hier ist es friedlicher 

Liebe grüße, isabell


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich Pferdetauglich bauen*

hi isabell,

1.:willkommen


2. ich hab dir mal nen link rausgesucht: http://www.naturagart-tauchpark.de/tauchpark/technik/bau-projekt.html

da kannst du mal sehen was sich alles mit teichfolie machen lässt - der preis  ist bestimmt ned ganz billig - aber wo ein wille ist da ist auch ein weg 

ich denke nur kies auf der folie würde nix bringen da die hufeisen bestimmt recht scharfkantig sind. 

mal sehen was den anderen noch dazu einfällt


----------



## Turbo (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich Pferdetauglich bauen*



Tirana schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> habe schon des öfteren erlebt, wie mies man als "neuling" mit einer frage behandelt wird.
> ...



Hallo Isabell

Das kann ich hier gar nicht bestätigen. Ich wurde als Neuling proffessionell und freundlich in das Thema geleitet. Häufig sieht man vor lauter Wald die Bäume nicht. Da ist man auch froh um Links.

Zu deiner Frage kann ich nichts gescheites beitragen. Daher lasse ich es.
Viel Spass und Erfolg hier.


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich Pferdetauglich bauen*

Hallo Isabell.

Auch von mir :willkommen bei uns im Forum.

Bei uns wird keiner mies behandelt. Sollte der Ton doch einmal kippen, greif die Moderation zumeist recht schnell schlichtend ein.
Wenn man mag, kann man sich hier ganz schnell wie in einer (teichverrückten) kleinen Familie fühlen. 

Dein Thema ist recht interessant, ging es mir als Pferdehalterin vom Gedankengang her doch schon mal ähnlich...
Jedoch denke ich, dass es rein von der organischen "Belastung" jeden "Teich" früher oder später Richtung Algenblüte/kippen bringt. :?
15x15m klingt für einen Gartenteich recht groß, für ein normales Großpferd erscheint es aber mit flach auslaufender Ein-/Ausstiegsmöglichkeit eher klein. Vielleicht kannst Du das Ganze eher schlauchförmig planen?

Die Folie würde ich auf jeden Fall durch eine Ufermatte und ordentlich Mörtel unter und der Folie + auf dieser Matte schützen. Mein Pony hat rund 300 kg, ein Großpferd locker 700-800 kg. Das Ganze bewegt sich auf maximal 4 Hufen, teils auch nur auf 3 (Schritt). Die punktuelle Belastung wäre m.M.n. für eine Folie zu groß, d.h. im besten Falle kommt es zu Überdehnungen, die später den Geist aufgeben. Im schlechtesten Falle hast Du sofort ein großes Loch in der Abdichtung. 
Die meisten Pferdebademöglichkeiten, die es heute noch gibt, sind entweder schlicht an der tiefsten Stelle des Hofes gepflastert und speisen sich aus Regenwasser/hoch stehendem Grundwasser oder es handelt sich um große Seen (Tagebau...), wo es eben auch einen Hunde/Tierstrand gibt. Dort kann mit der Abdichtung nichts passieren.


----------



## cpt.nemo (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich Pferdetauglich bauen*

Hallo Isabell,
auch ich bin Reiterin.
Ich kann Annett nur zustimmen. Mit Folie kann man da, glaube ich gar nichts machen. Eher betonieren und mit Gummimatten wie in den Pferdeschwimmanlagen. Ist aber bestimmt keine preiswerte Variante.
Hast du vor, das auf deinem eigenen Grundstück zu verwirklichen?


----------



## Duquesa86 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich Pferdetauglich bauen*

Hallo Isabell,

reite auch und ich denke daß da mit Folie gar nichts zu machen ist. Da müßtest Du schon betonieren und vor allem einen Eingang (Rampe) machen, daß die Pferde da gut rein und raus kommen. Alles nicht so einfach, denke ich. Habe in Amerika so einen Pferdepool gesehen, da geht schon ganz schön viel Platz dafür drauf auch die Eingangsrampe war sehr langgezogen.


----------



## Doedi (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich Pferdetauglich bauen*

Hallo Isabell,
informiere dich mal bei einem Kuststoffbau über HDPE.Damit müste so etwas möglich sein.Die Platten bekommst du in allen stärken.Meinen kugelsicheren Teich habe ich auch damit gebaut.Dieses Zeug verwendet man auch als Rhizomsperre und als Abdeckung auf Mülldeponien.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teich Pferdetauglich bauen*

Hallo Isabell,
ich kenne "Pferdeschwemmen" auf einigen Reiterhöfen.
Das sind betonierte Rinnen, um die 3 Meter breit, bis zu 10 Meter lang.
An beiden Enden ist der Ein/Ausstieg schräg betoniert, mit deutlichen Querrillen, damit die Pferde nicht rutschen. Von der Tiefe waren die entweder so flach, das man durchreiten kann, oder das die Pferde tatsächlich schwimmen konnten/mussten. Bepflanzt, oder sonst wie "optisch" verschönt waren die Schwemmen nicht. Wenn das Wasser in diesen selbsgebauten Schwemmen raus musste wurde es abgepumpt. Die, die ich gesehen habe, waren Brutstätten für Mücken, aber die Pferde hat das trübe Wasser nicht weiter gestört.

Mein Pferd geht ganz gern bis zum Bauch ins Wasser, weiter mag er nicht. Dort planscht er aber gern im Wasser: er scharrt mit den Vorderhufen am Grund oder platscht (spanischer Schritt) damit ins Wasser das es spritzt. Ich denke, einen schön bepflanzent Folienteich würde er so zügig ruiniern.
Und Waschen ist bei den wirbelnden Hufen auch nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen.

Gibt es in deiner Nähe keine Drainagebäche, in denen du dein Pferd planschen lassen kannst? (Anruf bei der Gemeindeverwaltung, ob es erlaubt ist und los gehts....und wenn dein Pferd das mag, hast Unterwegs bei jedem Bach ein kleines Problem )
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------

